# CD reviews



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

What are the best websites to find CD reviews? Yes, I am aware of ClassicsToday and am very fond of it, but it does have holes. Some of the less well known works or conductors don't have reviews, such as Rozhdestvensky's Nielsen symphony cycle.
Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stasou said:


> What are the best websites to find CD reviews? Yes, I am aware of ClassicsToday and am very fond of it, but it does have holes. Some of the less well known works or conductors don't have reviews, such as Rozhdestvensky's Nielsen symphony cycle.
> Thanks!


CD reviews, suggestions, and/or News:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/

http://www.audaud.com/

http://www.classical-music.com/

http://www.classicalcdreview.com/

http://www.mvdaily.com/cdbrowse/

http://www.gramophone.net/ (Archive)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/classicalmusicandopera+tone/albumreview

http://www.classicalcdguide.com/

http://www.artsjournal.com/music.shtml

http://www.nytimes.com/pages/arts/music/index.html

http://www.scena.org/index-en.asp

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/recordings/index.htm

http://www.sequenza21.com/cdreviews/

http://www.therestisnoise.com/cd_picks/

http://soon.cocoplastic.com/page/TOP-300-Most-Collectible-Classical-Records-(101-200).aspx


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow. Thanks!


----------



## bukowski (Jan 12, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> CD reviews, suggestions, and/or News:


just found this topic. fabulous. thanks you.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

bukowski said:


> just found this topic. fabulous. thanks you.


You're welcome. Unfortunately, the Gramophone review archives are no longer complimentary. They may have recognized that most of their publication's good writing is in the past, and since BBC Music Magazine is now outselling them.... oh well. 

I really should endeavor to add possible new links. :tiphat:


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly I usually just go on amazon and see what the customer reviews are :lol:


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Vaneyes - links saved.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.classicalsource.com/home.php


----------

